# Nissan Adds Faux Shift Feel to All CVTs for 2015



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan recently announced changes to its 2015 lineup, with multiple vehicles receiving its D-Step Shift logic technology.
> 
> But what exactly is D-Step Shift logic? The technology will be integrated into every CVT-equipped Nissan model for the 2015 model year and its goal is to make the CVT sound and feel less like a CVT. Having been offered on the 2013 four-cylinder Altima and the redesigned 2014 Rogue, D-Step Shift logic can be found on the 2015 Versa, Versa Note, Sentra, Altima V6, Pathfinder and Quest models.
> 
> ...


To read more about this story, Nissan Adds Faux Shift Feel to All CVTs for 2015 please swing by AutoGuide.com.


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a 2014 Rogue SLawd. Does anyone know if its possible to turn off the fake gear changes? I know why Nissan put them in, but can I switch off and on?


----------



## dougnelson (Jun 30, 2016)

Can this D-Step shift logic be deleted or turned off? I spent 40 thousand dollars on two new nissans so I wouldn't have to feel shifting again and now Nissan seems to be bowing down to a few liberal pansies and installing fake software to screw up a perfect system. Tell me Im not stuck with this crap.
Doug Nelson 
[email protected]


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

> Nissan leads the way with CVT use


Nissan leads the way with CVT replacements.



Software red herrings, distracting from the hardware real issues??


----------



## dougnelson (Jun 30, 2016)

Does anyone from Nissan read or answer our question?


----------

